
Erlang or Java (Reactor) - dericop
Hello, 
I want to select a stack for a new highly concurrent service (hundreds or thousands
of updates per second).<p>Do you think that Erlang or Java reactive stack (Reactor) will be a good fit? Which would you prefer?<p>Thanks.
======
dmlittle
The answer will probably depend from person to person. In the end choose
whichever _you (and your team)_ feels more comfortable with.

~~~
dericop
Thanks for your answer!

------
probinso
erlang is more fun, and is was designed for what your discussing, but you'll
want to learn both the language and OTP

~~~
dericop
And what do you think about the learning curve?

~~~
0_gravitas
Depends, but I personally think its comparable to the learning curve of Java,
in fact, I found it easier to learn about than Java. I would immediately
recommend reading Joe Armstrong's thesis, which goes into the design process
of the language and the OTP
[https://erlang.org/download/armstrong_thesis_2003.pdf](https://erlang.org/download/armstrong_thesis_2003.pdf)

In fact, I would recommend reading that even if you didn't want to use Erlang,
its just a good and interesting read, which offers some cool insights into
concurrency, distributed systems, and message passing.

~~~
dericop
I will read the Armstrong's thesis! Thanks.

------
iends
Use what you know.

